# 120 gal Cinder Block Stand



## Bam204 (Mar 31, 2008)

As seen in previous posts, I might be Purchasing a 120 gallon tank. I was thinking about making the stand out of cinderblocks, being that wit would be cheap since I have a bunch of them laying around. I was wondering if anyone had any plans or suggestions on how I should build it. i was also wondering if any one had some pics they could post of cinder block stands.

Thank you,

Bam204


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Stack them in the 4 corners... put thick (I suggest 3/4") plywood across the blocks... on this application I would use styrafoam (personally I'd put a thin piece both under and over the plywood, inexpensive overkill protection is a good thing).


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Stack them in the 4 corners... put thick (I suggest 3/4") plywood across the blocks... on this application I would use styrafoam (personally I'd put a thin piece both under and over the plywood, inexpensive overkill protection is a good thing).

To make it look nicer simply throw a piece of cloth over it...


----------

